# Tamron SP 15-30mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G2 Specifications



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 29, 2018)

> Specifications for the upcoming Tamron SP 15-30mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G2 have leaked out ahead of the August 31, 2018’s announcement for this lens.
> *Tamron SP 15 – 30 mm F / 2.8 Di VC USD G 2 (Model A 041) *(Google Translated)
> 
> English Catalog
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## fox40phil (Aug 29, 2018)

Lets hope that we can touch and test it on the Photokina  !


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 29, 2018)

Is this the same optical formula as the G1 with filter slot and new coatings?


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 29, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> Is this the same optical formula as the G1 with filter slot and new coatings?


Also new logic board to add compatibility with TAP-In console.


----------



## maxfactor9933 (Aug 30, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> Also new logic board to add compatibility with TAP-In console.


The previous version was compatible with TAP in dock already. also the front element had smudge proof coating. 
I believe the update is just to unify the new Tamron SP line look


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 30, 2018)

maxfactor9933 said:


> The previous version was compatible with TAP in dock already. also the front element had smudge proof coating.
> I believe the update is just to unify the new Tamron SP line look


Not according to Tamron's page on list of compatible lenses for Tap console.
https://www.tamron.co.jp/software/en/tapin/help/lens/


----------

